

Quirksmode is seeking to raise € 2,500 in donations - franze
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2011/06/donation_drive.html

======
bgarbiak
"Donation drive succeeded. After 4.5 hours. Wow... am not sure what to say
next." <https://twitter.com/#!/ppk/status/85703744460824576>

Great job, Internet!

------
ryan-allen
I've been using resources provided by Quirksmode since... maybe 2002. A long
time. It's been exceptionally useful. Donated.

------
rb2k_
I wish more sites would have a flattr (flattr.com) account. I'd easily
"subscribe" to quirksmode, but I really don't want to manually send money to
every single site I like.

~~~
VoxPelli
ppk is on Flattr - you can subscribe to him here:
<https://flattr.com/thing/325875/ppk-on-Twitter>

~~~
rb2k_
Thanks, thats a good idea!

------
Rauchg
I take it Google is not sponsoring the compatibility tables anymore, but I
didn't see a mention of it in this post.

[http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/04/google_spons...](http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2009/04/google_sponsors.html)

~~~
5h
"Therefore, if you go to the compatibility tables now, you’ll see a tasteful
little sponsor bar at the bottom of every page with a well-known logo in it."

I can't see these any more so I think it fair to assume they don't.

------
CWIZO
I've gladly donated a small amount (as much as I can afford), I can't count
how many times PKK saved me from some stupid bugs in some stupid browser.

~~~
nirvdrum
Here's hoping he reaches his total. I just donated a good chunk on behalf of
Mogotest. I wish I could pick up the whole thing, but we're still an early-
stage bootstrapped company. Regardless, I think it's important to support the
ecosystem. This is our second donation to community resources (the other was
to <http://firebreath.org/>). I wish more companies would step up and help out
in general.

------
jasondavies
There is also <http://caniuse.com/> for compatibility tables, although I'm not
sure how different they are.

Quirksmode _seems_ more detailed. Caniuse.com has an unobtrusive ad at the
bottom as well as a Flattr link.

~~~
rmc
I recently discovered CanIUse.com for the HTML5/CSS3 stuff. In some ways they
aren't as detailed as I'd like. I wanted to see what browsers support <input
type=number>, which Chrom(e|ium) supports, but FF5 doesn't. However they lump
all Form Elements into one category, and tell me that FF has partial support.
It would be nicer if they told me how partial, partial was!

------
mahmud
will cut them a check tomorrow morning. also, debian, eclipse, gnu and apache.
it is tax time here is australia :-)

~~~
masklinn
> will cut them a check tomorrow morning.

Too late.

~~~
VMG
I'm sure they still accept donations

~~~
masklinn
Yeah, he now added that he does, for some other project further along (it's
he, by the way, PPK is only one guy)

------
stefs
a weekly rate of € 5000? sorry, but seeing that i earn about a quarter of that
per _month_ i'm not sure ... i mean, with a weekly rate of 5k i'd work the
whole of january (and maybe feb if i'm feeling greedy) and take the rest of
the year off.

~~~
roel_v
That's because you don't have a clue about running a business. What you get as
an employee is not what it costs to employ you, and that's not what it costs
to do it from your own company.

I'd rather have him not give a discount. Why not let people pay for what they
use? How did we get to a state where everybody expects everything to be handed
to them for free?

~~~
masklinn
> I'd rather have him not give a discount. Why not let people pay for what
> they use? How did we get to a state where everybody expects everything to be
> handed to them for free?

Erm... you may want to note that this is a resource which has always been free
and a major contribution to PPK's fame, which in turn is why he can quote
rates of 5k€/week.

~~~
roel_v
Sure, but that's no reason for him to update stale content he has no use for
for free. Of course the site is a loss leader for the guy's consulting
services.

~~~
masklinn
> Sure, but that's no reason for him to update stale content he has no use for
> for free.

Which is not what he's doing. Or did you manage to miss the 2500€ rate? He's
just providing a reduced rate for history's sake.

~~~
roel_v
Yes of course, the 'discussion' was about people wanting stuff for free. And
my point being that there's no reason for him to provide a 'discount' for the
whiners who complain that $5000 is too much for a week of a consultant's work.
It's a perfectly normal rate.

------
bobfunk
Was an easy choice to donate a bit, quirksmode is such a good resource for
cross-browser css and javascript issues.

------
jonursenbach
I'm kind of surprised that at this point this kind of data isn't in some sort
of git repository that people can send pull requests when data needs to be
changed.

------
blendergasket
Donated. This site has been such a godsend for so long. I'm really glad it
exists.

------
STHayden
donated. easy choice. I uses quirksmode often.

------
ignifero
I dont understand the rationale of not wanting ads on the site?

~~~
mrspeaker
Advertising makes things shitter. The Louvre could probably replace the frame
of the Mona Lisa with some rotating ads, but it would detract from the
content. It cheapens it. PPK has spent years building his reputation through
Quirksmode - heck, he's one of my most respected sources because I know he has
a great sense of pride in his work.

HN people rely for a lot of their income through ads I know, but it doesn't
change the feeling (I changed that work from "fact"!) that it detracts from
the content. Thanks for your awesome work PPK, I'm donating now!

~~~
speckledjim
"Advertising makes things shitter."

In _your_ opinion, which is a minority viewpoint.

~~~
nodata
This is an opinion too. What's your source?

~~~
speckledjim
The majority of people find advertising useful. They buy stuff based on
advertising. If they didn't advertisers wouldn't spend advertising money.

Advertising works, providing a service both to the advertiser and the
consumer.

I know that's an incredibly unpopular viewpoint within this bubble, but there
you go.

If it was the case that most people found advertising 'shit', then you'd see
more and more people installing adblock etc. But that hasn't happened. It's
still used by a very small minority of users as it has always been. It's sort
of like the Opera web browser in that respect.

~~~
singingwolfboy
The conversion rate on advertising is incredibly low: often less than 1%. The
remaining 99% see the ads and either ignore them (best case) or get annoyed by
them (worst case). Either way, it's content on the page that those 99% don't
want to see, and it dilutes the value of the page as a whole.

~~~
ignifero
Its a necessary evil if you want free content. Btw, click rates are much
lower, about 0.05% for a content site.

People also come across thousands of ads that they ignore every day in
billboards, shopping windows etc. That's not a legitimate reason to rule out
advertising as a revenue option. (On the other hand, claiming that the
majority of people find them useful is a bit of a stretch)

~~~
gburt
I've run AdSense on hundreds of websites and I get click rates between 0.5%
and 10%.

Not 0.05% that's insanely low.

Mind you, a lot of those sites (the high end, anyway) are optimized strongly
for clicks. The ads show up in the middle of content (as an "interlude") or
prominently above the fold.

